# Linux package management in a jail with linux-c7?



## floogs (May 31, 2020)

I'm looking for advice on modern Linux package management for use with the binary compatibility kernel modules and emulators/linux-c7.

I've got the latter installed in a jail and the modules loaded, but archivers/rpm4/ appears to be the only officially supported option for installing Linux packages and the stuff I want to work with (in this case, Mono) is only available via more common systems like apt and yum. Is it possible to get one of those managers running in the jail as well, or another better way to install Linux packages? Or am I expecting more from FreeBSD's Linux environment than it's intended to be used for?


----------

